# Thank you 2017



## Beerus (Nov 8, 2017)

thanks to all the devs for their homebrew and exploits 2017 we got 3ds,ps4,ps3,dsi and switch exploits plus a big thanks to the gbatemp community just wanted to say thanks


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Nov 8, 2017)

Would be nice to see some chromecast hacks


----------

